# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Rays"Coffee Corner"in Prakhon Chai

## schiene

Seit ein paar Monaten gibt es ein weiteres "Farangrestaurant"in Prakhon Chai.
Ray,der engl.Inhaber ist ein sehr netter Gastgeber.Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis passt.
Rays"Coffee Corner"befindet sich direkt  am Busbabhnhof und ist leicht zu finden.
Ray hat übrigens die schönste und sauberste Toilette weit und breit von allen Restaurants!
Hier seine HP mit Bildern,Speisekarte und Preisen:
http://www.rayscoffeecorner.com/

Hier noch paar Bilder welche ich im März aufgenommen habe.

----------


## schiene

hab noch nen Bild gefunden...

----------


## saiasia

Ein wirklich schickes kleines Restaurant, besonders gefallen mir die zwei roten Sofas hinten.

Nehme an, daß das Essen dem nichts nachsteht, sodas man getrost dort essen kann.

----------


## schiene

Ich war desöftern bei Ray essen und immer qualitaiv wie auch quantitativ zufrieden.

----------


## maeeutik

Und "Prakhon Chai" liegt jetzt wo?

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

> Und "Prakhon Chai" liegt jetzt wo?
> maeeutik


jetzt liegt es da wo es schon immer lag :cool: 
44 Km von Buriram entfernt,ca.65 Km von Surin entfernt

Mit google hättest du es ganz schnell gefunden...
Guckst du hier...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=8394324320147268903,14.6025  14,103.078033&saddr=14.602514,+103.078033&daddr=&s  ll=14.602584,103.078022&sspn=0.01005,0.014591&ie=U  TF8&lci=lmc :Zunge rausstrecken: anoramio,lmc:wikipedia_en&ll=14.602522,103.078043&  spn=0.023298,0.029182&z=15

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ uwe

Mit _deinen_ koordinaten, komme ich hier her:



LG TW

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene", es ist immer wieder erfrischend feststellen zu koennen, dass sich manches nie aendert. 

So erstaunt mich Deine Antwort, auf meine wirklich duemmlich vormulierte Frage, dass sich der Ort Prakhon Chai immer noch am gleichen Fleck befindet wo er sich zueletzt im November 2011 befunden hatte. Um so beachtenswerter ist diese Rueckmeldung als Prakhon Chai wohl schon vor 10 Jahren an gleicher Stelle sich befunden haben soll. Ich fuhr zu dieser Zeit auf dem Highway 24 nach Ubon Rachathani und passierte dabei diesen Ort unwissendlich gleich zwei mal (Hin- und Rueckreise, damit nicht jemand auf die Idee kommt zu fragen ob ich mich vor Ort verirrt und deshalb das Prakhon Chai zwei mal passiert habe). 




> jetzt liegt es da wo es schon immer lag...[/URL]


Nochmals Entschuldigung, fuer eine wirklich dumm vormulierte Frage.

maeeutik

----------


## pit

Die "F" - Taste klemmt bestimmt!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Der Inhaber vom Coffeecorner Ray hat letzte Woche verkauft und hat ein neues "Projekt"in arbeit.
Der neue Inhaber,ein Südamerikaner ist sehr nett und wird vorerst das Restaurant wie sein Vorgänger
weiterführen(gleiche Speisekart,das selbe Personal)
Step by step will er die Karte abändern und auf die mexikanische Küche umsteigen.
Ich wünsche ihm viel Glück und Erfolg!!

----------


## schiene

...und so sieht bei ihm ein Chicken Cordon Bleu für 165,- Bath aus.
Schmeckt lecker und bei diesem Preis kann man glaube nicht meckern....

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht wirklich ansprechend aus.

----------


## schiene

> Sieht wirklich ansprechend aus.


ja,schmeckt bei ihm auch lecker,genau wie dieses Steak mit Püree und Gemüse für 165,-Bath

----------


## schiene

Seit einem reichlichen halben Jahr gibts einen neuen Restaurantbesitzer.Steve ist ein netter Typ aus Kalifornien welcher die Speisekarte
mit mexikanischen Essen bereichert hat.
Hier die HP mit Infos,Speisekarte und Preisen
Home Page

----------


## chauat

Die Seite (dein Link) ist mal wieder zu gefährlich für den Chinesischen Staat und kann nicht besucht werden.  ::   ::  

3 Jahre war jetzt der andere drin? Warum ist er raus?

----------


## schiene

> 3 Jahre war jetzt der andere drin? Warum ist er raus?


Er plante ein kleines Hotel nah der Tempelanlage Phanom Rung zu bauen.Dies hat er aber wohl wieder verworfen.Warum weiß ich nicht.
Zusätzlich organisiert er auch mit einem Engländer bei uns aus dem Dorf monatl.1x eine 3-4 Tagestour nach Angkor Wat (Kambodscha)

----------

